# Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr



## Administrator (17. Februar 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,704906


----------



## MiauKuh (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe PC Games Redakteure,

ich finde es nicht schön, das ihr eine Komplettlösung für ein Spiel online erstellt, das noch nicht erschienen ist.

Das nimmt gewaltig den Spielspaß 

Klar muss man nicht drauf gucken, aber trotzdem ist es doch irgendwie nicht ganz richtig.

Warum nicht am 1. Tag des Erscheinens?  Tut doch keinem Weh.


----------



## dr-breen (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wer sagt das du es dir durchlesen musst? Steht doch da, dass es eine Komplettlösung ist.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



MiauKuh schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PC Games Redakteure,
> 
> ich finde es nicht schön, das ihr eine Komplettlösung für ein Spiel online erstellt, das noch nicht erschienen ist.
> 
> ...


  Warum tut das zum Erscheinungstag weniger weh als kurz davor?   Darüber hinaus gibt es Händler, die schon vor dem offiziellen Release ein Spiel an Käufer herausgeben oder versenden. So können wir diesen Spielern bereits helfen, sollten Fragen auftreten. Und wie du schon sagtest: Wenn du dir den Spielspaß nicht verderben willst, lies es dir einfach nicht durch   

  Grüße,
  Sebastian


----------



## Dilopho (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn ich mir das Ganze so ansehe, kommt mir der Inhalt ein wenig kurz vor. Den ersten Abschnitt, welcher vom Gebiet her noch am Größten aussieht, gibts ja schon in der Demo únd der war auch nicht so sonderlich lang. Wieviel Zeit braucht man denn, um es durchzuspielen?


----------



## MiauKuh (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



SebastianThoeing schrieb:


> Warum tut das zum Erscheinungstag weniger weh als kurz davor?   Darüber hinaus gibt es Händler, die schon vor dem offiziellen Release ein Spiel an Käufer herausgeben oder versenden. So können wir diesen Spielern bereits helfen, sollten Fragen auftreten. Und wie du schon sagtest: Wenn du dir den Spielspaß nicht verderben willst, lies es dir einfach nicht durch
> 
> Grüße,
> Sebastian


 Na gut  , 

 genau genommen habt ihr ja Recht 

 Aber wer das Spiel so erwartet (weil er diese tolle limiterte Version mit personiersiertem Guten gekauft hat), der möchte nicht vorher von einer Komplettlösung hören.

 Das frustriert einen noch mehr, das man es noch nicht gespielt hat *g*,

 Nein nein, ist schon okay... .. aber trotzdem!! *grr*


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Steht im Test oder im Chatlog.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich hab's auch vorbestellt und mich störts überhaupt nicht. Lesen tu' ichs halt noch nicht - nur einmal in die Charaktererstellung reinstöbern.

 Zudem kann PCGames nicht einfach keine Lösungen online stellen - die Konkurrenz macht das nämlich auch :p


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



MiauKuh schrieb:


> Hallo liebe PC Games Redakteure,
> 
> ich finde es nicht schön, das ihr eine Komplettlösung für ein Spiel online erstellt, das noch nicht erschienen ist.
> 
> ...


 Es geht wohl einfach darum, als Erster eine Komplettlösung online zu haben. Wenn dann nämlich jemand das Spiel hat und nach einer Lösung googelt, wird er als erstes auf diese Seite hier verwiesen. Das ist denke ich mal der Sinn, der hinter so einer frühen Veröffentlichung steckt


----------



## CB75 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Weiß jemand wie die Magierausbildung weiter geht? Nach dem 2. Teil (ich sage jetzt nichts über den Inhalt, dass keiner sich beschwert ich spoiler  ) sollte der Turm beben... aber nix passiert... ich steh seit Urzeiten rum, hab in der Stadt mehrere kleinere Aufgaben erledigt... aber nix...


----------



## jabbathehutt (22. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Habe das selbe Problem, nach der zweiten Magier Ausbildungsquest gehts nicht mehr weiter, bitte um schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Ramnaxesh (23. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe das Problem das ich in den Ruinen festhänge >___>
wenn ich die letzte Tür aufmachen will mit Cuano erkennt mein Spiel den Befehl irgendwie nicht...
Weiss einer was ich da machen könnte?

*verzweifelt*

ich habe schon alle sonstigen Quests in dem Dungeon und alle anderen Siegel ...


----------



## Ramnaxesh (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: hier der link^^  http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showthread.php?p=3152869*



Ramnaxesh schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem das ich in den Ruinen festhänge >___>
> wenn ich die letzte Tür aufmachen will mit Cuano erkennt mein Spiel den Befehl irgendwie nicht...
> Weiss einer was ich da machen könnte?
> 
> ...


 habs rausgefunden handelt sich wohl um einen bug

 wenn man das schlossermesser in die quickslots zieht und auffe tür anwendet klappts^^
  danke trotzdem XP


----------



## Jojolski (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: hier der link^^  http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showthread.php?p=3152869*

Vielen Dank für den Artikel, aber unter "komplett" verstehe ich etwas anderes! Es fehlen reihenweise Quests und detailierte Beschreibungen von Fundorten diverser Gegenstände! Vielleicht nochmal in Ruhe durchspielen und nicht von der Redaktion gehetzt!?  Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## DerScheissNervt (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: hier der link^^  http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showthread.php?p=3152869*

Die Lösung mit dem vermißten Magierlehrling ist falsch, die Reihenfolge ist der Kräuter gehört genau andersrum!
So ist es die "böse" Lösung. 
Bei der "guten" Lösung muß man gegen keine Untoten kämpfen und bekommt noch ein Geschenk.


----------



## Z-yx (3. März 2010)

*AW: hier der link^^  http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showthread.php?p=3152869*

hiho, ich habe fast alle quests bin jetzt in Nadoret, komm nicht weiter ich soll den Hafenmeister ausfindig machen und einen schluessel... aber ich habe ganz nadoret abgesucht ... kein erfolg und ich kann auch nicht ardo in meiner gruppe aufnehmen... 
kann mir da einer weiter helfen..


----------



## pakdelash (16. März 2010)

*AW: hier der link^^  http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showthread.php?p=3152869*

Meine Komplettlösung sieht so aus:
Lösungsbuch kaufen und mit Spaß durchzocken, ohne ständig neu anfnagen zu müssen, weil man irgendwann merkt, daß man falsch gehandelt hat....
Nehmt euch meinen Tipp zu Herzen, sonst macht das Spiel keine Laune!!


----------



## Elektronicviper (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Also ich hab noch nen Quest wo eine Frau in der Hammerburg ins Piratennest will Ihr teilt Ihr mit wo die Piraten Ihr Versteck haben Sie geht dort hin, Ihr findet Sie dann in der Taverne und Sie beauftragt euch dann Ihren Bruder zu suchen der soll ermordet werden( Ihr könnt Ihn aber auch leben lassen, müsst Ihn Trotzdem aufsuchen, wird bewacht in einer Hütte von ein paar Piraten [Kampf]) , Ihr bekommt dann einen Gegenstand diesen zeigt ihr der Schwester (Frau) und bekommt 100 Dukaten

p.s. bei mir kamen auf dem Rückweg zur Schwester Böse Amazoninnen [Kampf]
(vllt. aber nur wenn man im Tempel bei den Elfen diese eine Amazonin nur um die Ecke gebracht hat.)


Bei mir gibt es allerding ein Problem mit eurer Komplettlösung Nebenquest Nadoret

Trolle an der Brücke wenn ich auf der Insel bin wo man die Kräuter in die Schallen machen soll Leuchtet zwar alles schön aber wenn ich die Kegel dann drehe so wie Ihr es beschrieben habt dann passiert rein gar nix ( evtl. aber ein Bug neu laden hat bei mir allerdings nix gebracht)

wenn hier vllt. einer eine Lösung findet dann sagt Bescheid


----------



## Elektronicviper (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Der Efferdtempel noch als Zusatz um das Rätsel zu lösen brauchte ich den letzten Würfel von dem Rätsel diesen bekam ich vom Wasserdrache (der ist woanders auf der Karte) übrigens wenn man diesem besiegt hat gibt es etwas rechts kleine Schätze und vorallem eine Wunderlampe in dieser Wunderlampe ist natürlich ein Jin wenn man diese Wunderlampe angeklickt hat hat man was gut bei ihm (ich habe als Magier dann Jinrufen bekommen) man bekommt eine Zeitlang einen Jin der im Kampf mithilft (der macht gut Schaden) ist allerdings nicht kombinierbar mit Zauberspruch "nützliche Tatze"


----------



## Anthyrion (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Also ich hab folgende Probleme: 

Erstens: Entweder bin ich blind oder ich hab irgendwo was übersehen, aber den 3. Teil des Rezeptes finde ich nicht. Teil 1,2,4 und 5 kein Problem. Aber wo Teil 3 ist, bleibt mir verschlossen.

Zweitens: Der Efferdtempel. Wo geht es da weiter? Hab die beiden Tagebücher gelesen, aber wirklich weiter bringts mich nich. Die Treppen sind putt und der Transversalis Ring geht nicht. Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## PommesFrites1 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Mein Problem ist das Cuano die 2 Türen in der Bosparanischen Ruine ( 2-ter Teil) nicht knacken will. Hinter einer dieser Türen soll das Siegel der Kraft sein. Ich brauche es!!!


----------



## PommesFrites1 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

In der komplettlösung steht das Cuano Haarnadeln braucht und die hat er aber wen er  sich vor die verschlossene Tür stelle und ich einfach so draufklicke (Zahnrad) dan stehen neben dem Portrait Schuhe er macht nichts.Und wen ich mit der rechten Maustaste raufklicke und dan auf das Zeichen Dietrich (knacken) gehe dan macht er nichts und neben dem Portrait steht auch nichts.


----------



## MagisterPhilipp (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Ich hab noch ein Tipp wenn die Josmine oder wie die heißt am Ende deine Helden verdoppelt (mit einem Duplicatus im Schloss) da hab ich vorher meine guten Waffen ausgezogen dann ist das leichter weil die "Dubel" dann nur mit Fäußten kämpfen und es wäre schwerer wenn z.B. bei mir Forgrimm den Felsspalter hätte oder ich den Andergaster.


----------



## MagisterPhilipp (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

@ Pommes Frites: Du must die Haarnadeln in die Quickslotleiste stecken dann auf den Slot mit den Haarnadeln klicken und dann auf die Tür.


----------



## PommesFrites1 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Ich hab den Öffner für die Höhle. Und wie macht man den Felsen weg???


----------



## PommesFrites1 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Wo ist der Drache?


----------



## DiggaNigga (7. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Ich hab den Öffner für die Höhle. Und wie macht man den Felsen weg??? 
wenn ihr auf den felsen schaut müsste links von euch ein heller stein sein da drauf klicken


----------



## Kichiro (16. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Hey Leute, 
Ich habe die piraten getötet und muss nun ein gegenmittel für eine Sumpffranze suchen das ist in einer Ruine. Allerdings finde ich den weg nicht, außer durch den aufzug im elfenbaum. der ist abr geschlossen und ich Alari nicht finden. bitte um Hilfe


----------



## flore (28. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Hesinde zum Gruß!
Seit ca. 5 Abenden habe bin ich am Fluß der Zeit in NAdoret unterwegs und hänge irgendwie...
In der einen oder anderen Hilfe habe ich über viele Nebenquests gelesen, die ich z.T. aber nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Daher meine Fragen an Euch:
- Wie kann man den Trollen an der Brücke die Koschammernzungen (habe schon welche, am Eingang zum dunklen Wald in dem Wagen gefunden, über den die Wölfe hergefallen sind (Queste "Blut") geben?
Wird bei mir im Dialog nicht vorgegeben, daher bleibt mir nur kämpfen übrig, und 330LeP sind mir noch etwas viel...
- aktuell bin ich als Kampfmagier unterwegs - wie habt ihr den Arenameister "geknackt". Mich (atuell Stufe3) macht der immer platt, bevor ich den zweiten Zauber gesprochen habe (trotz Armatrutz, Akzelleratus & Co.)
- Für welche Quest sind die Feuerfliegen gut? Ich habe schon etliche Stachel, weiß aber noch nicht für wen?
- Ich treffe den Boronpriester für die Untoten nicht, Bruckbart experimentiert noch nicht erneut im Keller (nach der Quest "Blut"), die Rauchfackeln finde ich nicht, den Kerl im Hafen mit seinem Orkproblem habe ich auch noch nicht getroffen...
- für wen soll man den Hafenmeister suchen, der im dunklen Wald sein Unwesen treibt?

==> Kommen die Quests erst später?
Komme ich nochmal nach Nadoret zurück oder geht's immer flußaufwärts?
Sind immer nur eine bestimmt Zahl Queste aktiv (Muß ich erst Arenameister sein, um die Untoten zu treffen)?

Wie kann ich die Sonderfertigkeiten im Spiel einsetzten (z.B. Gift heilen, außer mit "Clarum purum").

Vielen Dank im Voraus & Grüße,

Andraus


----------



## -schmutzfuss- (8. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Betrifft Leichenschmauss:
Bekomme seltsamerweise die Grufttür, trotz Gruftschlüssel nicht auf.
Verbrenn mir jedesmal die Finger obwohl die Lampen gelöscht sind.
Selbst Cuano, der Schlossknacker bekommt sie nicht auf. 
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## -schmutzfuss- (11. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Kann mich gar nicht mehr vor Ratschlägen retten. Toll, wie hier mitgemacht wird.


----------



## currykecks (11. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

halo ihr, 
ich hab leider Jaakons Stab vertickt und weiß net mehr wo. Kann mir jn  sagen mit welchen Stäben ich alles zaubern kann ? Ich hab alle mal durchprobiert und mit keinem kann ich magie anwenden.
Ich warte auf eure Antwort. Danke schon mal.  "currykecks"


----------



## currykecks (11. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Hi ihr, 
weiß wer ob und wenn ja wie man Objekte identifizieren kann ?
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## currykecks (12. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Ich wollte mal durchgeben, dass ich ein neues forum von und für spieler eröffnet habe. die ulr ist      http://www.players-4-players.de.tl/Home.htm    wär geil wenn sich welche von euch dort regestrieren würden


----------



## currykecks (24. April 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit-Komplettlösung, plus: Tipps zu Charakteren, Ausbildung und mehr*

Die community ist echt ein gesunkendes schiff !!!


----------



## LunaFenris (9. Februar 2012)

Hey Currykeks zu deinen Fragen:
Objekte identifizieren gelingt wenn de rTalentwert in Magiekunde entsprechend hoch ist. Wenn du in deiner Gruppe/Party einen Magier hast lohnt es sich die Steigerungspunkte dort draufzuknallen. Dann kannst du ziemlich bald mit einem Klick auf den unidentifizierten Gegenstand auf das Auge mit der Bezeichnung 'Identifizieren' klicken.
Es gibt im Laufe des Spiels mehrere Gegenstände die du durch Dungeons oder Kisten erhälst wo sehr viele Magierstecken/Stäbe u.ä. dabei ist. 

Ich hoffe das ist auch für andere mit ähnlichen Problemen hilfreich?


----------



## HiLukasHi (12. Juni 2012)

Hi Currykeks!
Zu deiner Frage mit dem Stab! Du kannst mit jeder Waffe zaubern, musst allerdings aufpassen das du mit dem Schild oder der Rüstung zaubern kannst! (Mein Geode z.B. ist mit Streitkolben und Holzschild ausgerüstet und kann noch zaubern.) Durch einen Rechtsklick auf die Rüstung oder den Schild und dann einen Klick auf "Info" siehst du die Waffenboni o. den Rüstungswert. Scrollst du etwas nach unten steht dort ab und zu, dass mit diesem Gegenstand kein Zaubern möglich ist. Falls dies nicht da steht müsste das Zaubern funktionieren.


----------



## hanzde (24. April 2013)

Ihr habt denn neben quest mit den riesen wolfsratten im  keller vergessen


----------

